# 2021-2022 WMA deer hunt results



## oldfatbubba (Oct 4, 2021)

As in prior years, I will be tracking results for this season's WMA deer hunts.  My tracker has been updated with results from a handful of early season hunts. Here's a link to the revised tracker.

LINK

Ping me with any questions. 

Regards,
Bubba


----------



## Mac (Oct 6, 2021)

Good info,  thanks for sharing


----------



## Foster (Oct 6, 2021)

Top notch data breakdown Bubba. Thank you for all the work.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you @Foster & @Mac.  As in prior years, I will be updating the tracker on a weekly / daily basis throughout the season without notice to this forum - don't want to crowd this thread. Check on the above link for the latest version.


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you for posting this each year. It is so informative and helpful.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Quick update - my report currently includes results from 33 WMAs (50 hunts in all).  Updates are being made daily so check back often...

LINK


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 1, 2021)

Several updates to my reports were made over the week.  It now includes results from 73 hunts at 42 WMAs.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this !!!


----------



## Mac (Nov 17, 2021)

I wonder why the Flint River specialty hunt is not listed?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Mac said:


> I wonder why the Flint River specialty hunt is not listed?


Hi, @Mac .
I will add it to my report when the DNR biologist in charge of Flint River posts the results to the DNR's arcGIS website, which is found HERE... 
My report is just a summary of that data, only in an easier-to-digest format.  

I also assist @C.Killmaster by identifying missing hunt results so he expedite their posting.


----------



## Mac (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks for the link:

It appears to me the Flint river listed on your report was the special hunt not the archery, based the numbers and dates.  I believe the archery is not listed.


----------



## BBond (Nov 17, 2021)

Archery hunt data is lumped across all archery hunts now.  So because there is still an archery hunt upcoming on Flint River is more than likely why that data has not been finalized yet.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 17, 2021)

Amazing spreadsheet and data.  Must be an engineer or just really good with data.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 18, 2021)

Mac said:


> Thanks for the link:
> 
> It appears to me the Flint river listed on your report was the special hunt not the archery, based the numbers and dates.  I believe the archery is not listed.



Results in the DNR's database list it as an Archery hunt as shown below.  The record will likely be amended to include results from the second hunt after its completion.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 21, 2021)

do you know the link that use to be on the computer that you coould go back and look at all the harvest data from even back in the 1980's and 1990's on specfic wma's I think C. Killmaster may have put it on GON sight before


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 21, 2021)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> do you know the link that use to be on the computer that you coould go back and look at all the harvest data from even back in the 1980's and 1990's on specfic wma's I think C. Killmaster may have put it on GON sight before


My report includes WMA harvest results back to the 2011/2012 season.   Check out the tab named 'Trend by WMA' and play with the pull-down menus to select the years to display.    Here's an example for Allatoona.

With that said, I do remember seeing a .pdf with the data you mention.   @C.Killmaster probably can direct us to it; he shared it with me once but I no longer have the link.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 21, 2021)

oldfatbubba said:


> My report includes WMA harvest results back to the 2011/2012 season.   Check out the tab named 'Trend by WMA' and play with the pull-down menus to select the years to display.    Here's an example for Allatoona.
> 
> With that said, I do remember seeing a .pdf with the data you mention.   @C.Killmaster probably can direct us to it; he shared it with me once but I no longer have the link.



We aren't updating this site, but the older data is still there:

https://www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 30, 2021)

The report is updated through today and contains results from 129 hunts from 57 WMAs. 




Deerhead said:


> Amazing spreadsheet and data.  Must be an engineer or just really good with data.


@Deerhead:  Thank you, but I'm really just a big idiot!


----------



## Echo (Nov 30, 2021)

Excellent info as always, Bubba! Thank you, sir!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 6, 2021)

FWIW, I'm compiling a list of WMA hunt results that are currently missing from the DNR's data & my report. I hope to send it to DNR by Wed, Dec 8.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 9, 2021)

Bubba or Charlie do y’all have any statistics on the state park hunts?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 9, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Bubba or Charlie do y’all have any statistics on the state park hunts?



Only SP hunt results posted so far are from Balls Ferrry. Awaiting results from other SP hunts and will post as soon as they're available.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 23, 2021)

The report now includes results from 243 hunts on 89 WMAs, FWIW.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 23, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Bubba or Charlie do y’all have any statistics on the state park hunts?


@Milkman the report now includes results from the following state parks:

Tugaloo
Richard B. Russell
Panola Mtn
Hard Labor Creek
Ft Yargo
Chattahoochee Bend
Balls Ferry


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 6, 2022)

Results from many 2021/22 hunts were added to my report during the past few days, esp from NW Georgia and Costal WMAs (GA DNR Region 1 & 6, respectively).

Here's the  LINK to the report.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 8, 2022)

Bump for any trying to select a hunt


----------



## AntlerDaddy (Jul 8, 2022)

a lot of work in that spreadsheet..thank you,

numbers are dismal in my opinion. just my 2 cents


----------



## Milkman (Jul 8, 2022)

AntlerDaddy said:


> a lot of work in that spreadsheet..thank you,
> 
> numbers are dismal in my opinion. just my 2 cents



The dismal part to me is the attendance for many of the quota hunts. Makes me wonder if anti hunters are applying. Some had less than 50% attending of those selected.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 8, 2022)

Glad that my work is being used!


----------



## FVRago (Jul 11, 2022)

How do I access your reports?

Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2022)

FVRago said:


> How do I access your reports?
> 
> Thanks



Link in post 25 above


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey, any data on Dukes Creek/Smithgall Woods Specialty Hunt? thanks!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 20, 2022)

No data has been posted to the DNR’s online database for these hunts.   We’ll have to wait for the Aug issue of GON to get the results from those and other hunts (inc. Redlands)


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 20, 2022)

Milkman said:


> The dismal part to me is the attendance for many of the quota hunts. Makes me wonder if anti hunters are applying. Some had less than 50% attending of those selected.


Let’s keep in mind that my report currently does not include results from some of the most popular and attended hunts at Redlands WMA.   I’m not sure why, but results from Redlands are always the last to be reported.   I bugged Charlie for them for over a month but they still have not been posted to the DNR’s online database.  We’ll have to wait for the Aug issue of GON when they’re likely to be posted for all to see.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 21, 2022)

Posted results for the following WMAs this AM:

Chestatee
Ohoopee Dunes North
Ohoopee Dunes South (archery only)
Hopefully, the staff of GON will have better luck in obtaining results for Redlands than I did.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jul 31, 2022)

The report has been updated to include results published in the Aug 2022 issue of GON that were not in the DNR's database.  Unfortunately, results are still missing from one of the most popular WMAs, Redlands.  I don't know if @C.Killmaster can provide this info but will reach out.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 25, 2022)

Thank you, thank you and thank you.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2022)

draw results have been posted to your account for the wma hunts, State park hasn't posted yet


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 14, 2022)

Are you going to start a new thread for this year?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 14, 2022)

kevin17 said:


> Are you going to start a new thread for this year?


Yes and I'm currently working to set it up.


----------



## kevin17 (Oct 15, 2022)

oldfatbubba said:


> Yes and I'm currently working to set it up.


Awesome thanks


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 15, 2022)

kevin17 said:


> Awesome thanks


Posted. See my latest thread for the link to the new report.


----------

